# Pre E question



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm super late on my pre e. I want to put it down now, but i need to cut.

Should i apply before or after i cut? Do i immediately water it in?

Thx


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about the cut unless you are bagging/catching the clippings. Prodiamine calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> I wouldn't worry about the cut unless you are bagging/catching the clippings. Prodiamine calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application.


Thx ware,
I'll apply tomorrow after i cut. Too late tonight.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey ware, when am I allowed to out any down? When can I put pre emergent and post emergent? You know my situation.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Hey ware, when am I allowed to out any down? When can I put pre emergent and post emergent? You know my situation.


I would not delay your fall pre-e app.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

This is what the local site-one suggest, but says wait until the first cold or freeze, can't remember. Do you recommend this one? Will this kill my current weeds or do I need to apply something else for now on those weeds? And if so what do you suggest? Thanks


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have currently 3 maybe 4 different weeds in my yard. Don't know them off that top of my head right now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> This is what the local site-one suggest, but says wait until the first cold or freeze, can't remember. Do you recommend this one? Will this kill my current weeds or do I need to apply something else for now on those weeds? And if so what do you suggest? Thanks


Sorry, I can't read the active ingredient in that photo. I googled the product name and it looks like it is a Pendimethalin product? If so, I don't have any personal experience with that active ingredient with regard to application timing or length of control. I would always recommend following the label instructions though.

10 times out of 10, a supply house is going to recommend a product they have on their shelf - and understandably so. My experience has been that it is usually best to walk in the door with my mind mostly made up about the product(s) I want to purchase. If they don't have what I am looking for, I simply thank them for their time.

Pre-emergents will not kill actively growing weeds - you will need a post-emergent herbicide for that. I use Celsius and Sedgehammer.


----------



## GeneIV (Apr 11, 2017)

ajmikola,

I put down my Prodiamine 65WDG split application on Saturday. Now I'm just waiting on the rain to come.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

GeneIV said:


> ajmikola,
> 
> I put down my Prodiamine 65WDG split application on Saturday. Now I'm just waiting on the rain to come.


Next Monday looks to be the first solid chance for rain (of course that can change). You might want to irrigate it in.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what the local site-one suggest, but says wait until the first cold or freeze, can't remember. Do you recommend this one? Will this kill my current weeds or do I need to apply something else for now on those weeds? And if so what do you suggest? Thanks
> ...


Man I love this forum, full of good and fun info!! So I'll get a post emergent, but then I need to out my pre emergent down when? Novemebr-ish?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ware, when am I allowed to out any down? When can I put pre emergent and post emergent? You know my situation.
> ...


Ok, I just put down the prodiamine. Do I water it in IMMEDIATELY? or do I let it dry then water it in, or does it really matter?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Suaverc118 said:
> ...


Doesn't matter if it has dried or it's still wet. Turn on the sprinklers to water at least 1/2" in the morning


----------

